# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  32 gb usb stick σε ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινήτου;

## udroxoos

Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
Χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ ένα usb στικάκι 4 gb στο αμάξι. Ήρθε όμως η ώρα να το "αναβαθμίσω" με ένα μεγαλύτερο και επειδή πέρα από τη μουσική το θέλω και για μεταφορά αρχείων, μου χρειάζεται ένα 32 gb.

Η απορία μου λοιπόν είναι η εξής (μετά από παρατήρηση ενός φίλου): Υπάρχει περίπτωση, λόγω αυξημένης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, να μου κάψει τη θύρα usb στο ηχοσύστημα;;;

Στο εγχειρίδιο του radio/cd μου αναφέρει ότι η θύρα usb είναι interface 1.1 και ότι η κατανάλωση ρεύματος δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 500mA.
Το 32άρι usb stick που θέλω είναι το intenso micro line ( http://www.intenso.de/produkte_en.ph...ukt=1291709095 ) και στο φυλλάδιο του (data sheet) δεν γράφει κάτι για κατανάλωση ρεύματος. Αναφέρει ότι υποστηρίζει usb interface 2.0 και καμμιά αναφορά στο usb 1.1 αλλά θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι υποστηρίζεται ε;

*Η inteso από εξυπηρέτηση σκίζει. Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση...

----------


## radioamateur

Το πρόβλημα είναι η συμβατότητα λόγω software με το νέο περιφερειακό.Μόνο η μαμά εταιρεία είναι σε θέση να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## PCMan

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
> Χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ ένα usb στικάκι 4 gb στο αμάξι. Ήρθε όμως η ώρα να το "αναβαθμίσω" με ένα μεγαλύτερο και επειδή πέρα από τη μουσική το θέλω και για μεταφορά αρχείων, μου χρειάζεται ένα 32 gb.
> 
> Η απορία μου λοιπόν είναι η εξής (μετά από παρατήρηση ενός φίλου): Υπάρχει περίπτωση, λόγω αυξημένης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, να μου κάψει τη θύρα usb στο ηχοσύστημα;;;
> 
> Στο εγχειρίδιο του radio/cd μου αναφέρει ότι η θύρα usb είναι interface 1.1 και ότι η κατανάλωση ρεύματος δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 500mA.
> Το 32άρι usb stick που θέλω είναι το intenso micro line ( http://www.intenso.de/produkte_en.ph...ukt=1291709095 ) και στο φυλλάδιο του (data sheet) *δεν γράφει κάτι για κατανάλωση ρεύματος*. Αναφέρει ότι υποστηρίζει usb interface 2.0 και καμμιά αναφορά στο usb 1.1 αλλά θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι υποστηρίζεται ε;
> 
> *Η inteso από εξυπηρέτηση σκίζει. Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση...



Δεν γράφει γιατί δεν έχει σημασία. Πιο πολλά GB δεν σημαίνει και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση. Καμία σχέση.
Το usb 1.1, 2 κτλ, έχει να κάνει με την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης δεδομένων.

Αν το r/cd σου μπορεί να διαβάσει τόσο μεγάλο στικάκι, τότε όλα οκ. Η κατανάλωση είναι η ίδια σε όλα τα stick

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Καταρχήν όταν το στικάκι είναι για παραδειγμα USB 2.0 και το συνδέσεις σε θύρα που είναι μικρότερης ταχύτητας (πχ USB 1.1), θα δουλέψει αναγκαστικά σαν 1.1 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Μόνο που θα περιορίζεται στην ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων που μπορεί να φτάσει η θύρα. Και αυτό δε συμβαίνει μόνο σε usb φυσικά.

Να σου κάψει την θύρα πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατο κι αυτό γιατί τα 500mA είναι το στάνταρ έως και στα USB 2.0 (το USB 3.0 μπορεί να φτάσει και σε μεγαλύτερες καταναλώσεις αλλά anyway πάλι δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα)

----------


## johnnkast

> Η κατανάλωση είναι η ίδια σε όλα τα stick




Εισαι τοσο σιγουρος;;;

Για ψαξτο καλυτερα...

----------


## PCMan

> Εισαι τοσο σιγουρος;;;
> 
> Για ψαξτο καλυτερα...



Τι να ψάξω δηλαδή?
Η κατανάλωση περιορίζεται στα 2,5W δηλαδή τα 0,5Α. 
Αν το ρ/cd υποστήριζε usb3 θα άλλαζαν τα πράγματα, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει θέμα κατανάλωσης.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Τι να ψάξω δηλαδή?
> Η κατανάλωση περιορίζεται στα 2,5W δηλαδή τα 0,5Α. 
> Αν το ρ/cd υποστήριζε usb3 θα άλλαζαν τα πράγματα, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει θέμα κατανάλωσης.



Πάντως και USB 3 να του βάλει πάνω, ο USB controller δε θα πρεπει να το κάνει να δουλέψει σαν 1.1 χωρίς να υπάρχει και πάλι πρόβλημα με την κατανάλωση; (ή μόνο στα PC συμβαίνει αυτό;  :Razz: )

----------


## PCMan

εννοείται ότι θα δουλεύει σαν 1 η 2, γι αυτό και θα τραβάει 0.5Α και όχι παραπάνω

----------


## udroxoos

Άρα λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας και έχει λογική αυτό εφόσον θα λειτουργεί ως 1.1.

Εκείνο  που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι το σχόλιο του φίλου radioamateur. Γιατί να  υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα λόγω software μιας και μιλάμε για συσκευή plug  & play;




> Το πρόβλημα είναι η συμβατότητα λόγω software με το νέο περιφερειακό.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω *απόλυτα* το σχόλιο του RADIOAMATEUR. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, 
είναι εσύ γιατί δεν το καταλαβαινεις ...

Θέλει να πεί λοιπόν: Read F Manual (Διάβασε το ... manual του R/CD σου). Εκεί μέσα θα σου 
λέει, ΑΝ το υποστηρίζει, γιατί αν είναι παλιό που λες USB1.1 (R/CD),πολύ πιθανών να μην 
"βλέπει" τέτοιο (μεγάλο) stickάκι. Αν λέει οτι το υποστηρίζει, όλο αυτό που λέμε τώρα είναι 
τίποτα. 

Οπότε ο RADIOAMATEUR σου είπε την πιο λογική απάντηση, γιαυτό απορώ γιατί δεν την 
καταλαβαίνεις.

Αλλά και να το αναγνωρίζει πάρε άλλο stickάκι. Το Writing Transfer Rate αυτού (6,50 MB/s)
είναι "παιδικό".  Αυτό σημαίνει υπερβολικά αργό, μέχρι βαρεμάρας. Αν δοκιμάσεις να γράψεις
μεταφέρεις 30 GB σε μια μέρα ... θα φας όλη τη μέρα.

----------


## udroxoos

> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω *απόλυτα* το σχόλιο του RADIOAMATEUR. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, 
> είναι εσύ γιατί δεν το καταλαβαινεις ...



Εξήγησα τον λόγο αλλά αφού χρειάζεται να τον ξαναπώ. Για ασυμβατότητα software λόγω έλλειψης drivers μιας συσκευής ξέρω, αλλά επειδή πρόκειται για μια συσκευή plug & play μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο και ρώτησα για να μάθω.





> Θέλει να πεί λοιπόν: Read F Manual (Διάβασε το ... manual του R/CD σου). Εκεί μέσα θα σου 
> λέει, ΑΝ το υποστηρίζει, γιατί αν είναι παλιό που λες USB1.1 (R/CD),πολύ πιθανών να μην 
> "βλέπει" τέτοιο (μεγάλο) stickάκι. Αν λέει οτι το υποστηρίζει, όλο αυτό που λέμε τώρα είναι 
> τίποτα.



Όπως έγραψα στο αρχικό ποστ όλα όσα αναφέρει το manual σχετικά με το usb είναι ότι υποστηρίζει interface 1.1 και να μην υπερβαίνει τα 500mA. To radiocd είναι το LG LAC6700R  http://i.testfreaks.it/images/produc...00r.266748.jpg






> Οπότε ο RADIOAMATEUR σου είπε την πιο λογική απάντηση, γιαυτό απορώ γιατί δεν την 
> καταλαβαίνεις.



Ούτε αγνόησα, ούτε υποτίμησα την απάντηση του. Όπως είπα, λόγω ασχετοσύνης προσπαθώ να μάθω μερικά πράγματα και γι' αυτό ρωτάω. Δεν απόρησα με την απάντηση του αλλά με το ύφος σου...





> Αλλά και να το αναγνωρίζει πάρε άλλο stickάκι. Το Writing Transfer Rate αυτού (6,50 MB/s)
> είναι "παιδικό".  Αυτό σημαίνει υπερβολικά αργό, μέχρι βαρεμάρας. Αν δοκιμάσεις να γράψεις
> μεταφέρεις 30 GB σε μια μέρα ... θα φας όλη τη μέρα.



Το συγκεκριμένο usb ανταποκρίνεται ακριβώς σε κάποια στάνταρ που ψάχνω
1) Αμελητέο μέγεθος και άκρως διακριτικό
2) Έλλειψη led read/write για να μη γίνεται ενοχλητικό τη νύχτα
3) Χωρητικότητα/τιμή

Γνωρίζω ότι η μεταφορά αρχείων θα είναι πιο αργή αλλά οι παραπάνω τρεις λόγοι υπερτερούν μακράν

----------


## KOKAR

τα περισσότερα Radio-MP3 εχουν περιορισμό στο μέγεθος του USB-stick που μπορούν να αναγνωρίσουν
αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το όριο είναι η 4 η 8GB ( νομίζω οτι είναι 4GB ) 
oκαι όπως σου είπαν και οι άλλοι φίλοι ο μόνος έγκυρος 100% να σου απαντησει στο ερώτημα σου ειναι η αντιπροσωπία η το fucking manual του μηχανήματος σου

----------


## KOKAR

για δες το manual τι λεει στην σελιδα 19, το USB υποστηρίζει USB με File system FAT και οχι μονο αυτο!

Notes
• Do not remove an MP3 player or memory card while playing via a USB device.
• The maximum number of *available files is 999 EA*.
• The maximum number of *available folders is 255 EA*.
• Be sure to save the file in the memory card after formatting.
• There is no support for hard type external cases.
• This unit supports FAT format (2 Kbyte/sector).
• USB Hub is not supported. When connecting this unit to a USB Hub, “USB CHECKING/USB
ERROR1” will be shown in the display window.
• Some memory sticks or cards may not be recognised depending on the type of memory
card.
• There is no support for a USB device (Card reader, USB memory stick, MP3 player) which
requires installation.
• If the connected device is not supported, "USB ERROR1" or "USB ERROR2" will appear on
the display window.
• Do not guarantee excess of supplying current. (The maximum supplying current is around
500 mA.
• Do not guarantee USB devices that adopted the OTG technology



http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...45645796,d.ZWU

----------


## udroxoos

Φίλε KOKAR έχω δοκιμάσει στικάκι 8 giga και αναγνωρίζεται μια χαρά. Στα σύγχρονα ηχοσυστήματα δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός GB. Μέχρι και σκληρό δίσκο μπορείς να συνδέσεις αρκεί να έχεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία βέβαια.

Το "The maximum number of *available files is 999 EA*" αναφέρεται στον αριθμό mp3 ανά καρτέλα (τώρα έχω 1120 mp3 σε 8 φακέλους).
Το "The maximum number of *available folders is 255 EA*" είναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός φακέλων στο root.
"This unit supports FAT format (2 Kbyte/sector)" εννοεί ότι υποστηρίζει FAT/FAT32 format και όχι NTFS. Κανένα πρόβλημα μ'αυτό.

*Δυστυχώς η αντιπροσωπία όπως έγραψα στην αρχή είναι για τον @@ καβάλα. Καμμιά απάντηση εδώ και 4 μέρες...


Τελοσπάντων μην το κουράζουμε άλλο. Εκτός των παιδιών που απάντησαν στην αρχή σχετικά με την τροφοδοσία και που φάνηκαν να γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα, οι υπόλοιποι προτείνετε να διαβάσω το manual...
Θα το παραγγείλω και ελπίζω να αναγνωριστεί όπως πρέπει...

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Πάντως εδω που τα λέμε η θύρα είναι USB 1.1 που σημαίνει αρκετά παλιά. Οποτε ίσως θα πρεπει να σκεφτείς την πιθανότητα να μην βλέπει τόσο μεγαλο στικακι λογο του λογισμικού. (Όπως και να το κανεις τα 32 γιγα έγιναν συνηθισμένα τώρα τον τελευταιο καιρό οποτε όταν φτιάχτηκε το ράδιο ίσως δεν τα ελαβαν υπόψην τους) Αν το ραδιο είναι καινουριο και παρολαυτα βαλανε USB 1.1 εντάξει τι να πω.  Plug and play δε σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει λογισμικό και drivers. Όλα διαχειρίζονται απο το λογισμικο.

----------


## udroxoos

Σαφές Νικόλα. Ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο προβληματισμός μου και σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει να πάρω το ρίσκο...
Τεσπά ευχαριστώ, να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## xifias

οπως ειπανε κ τα παιδια,το ρευμα ειναι στανταρ.το αν θα τραβηξει 300mA το ενα στικακι και 180 το αλλο ειναι αλλο θεμα.το θεμα ειναι πως ενα τετοιο στικακι γινεται λιγο αχανες,κ μεταξυ μας εχω 8 γιγα στο mp3 κ δε μπορω να τα γεμισω.τι να βαλω μεσα ολη τη δισκογραφια του καζαντζιδη του διονυσιου κ των ζεπελιν για να ακουω στο τελος απτα 4000 τραγουδια τα 20?

εχε υποψιν επισης πως οσο μεγαλωνει το στικακι ισως αργει να εμφανισει φακελους κλπ..κ τελος η χωρητικοτητα ειναι λιγο τυρακι στη φακα.λιγο πολυ τα στικακια εχουν πλεον λογικες τιμες/μεγεθη οποτε μετραει η ταχυτητα.

----------


## udroxoos

Ρε παίδες είπα να ρωτήσω στο hlektronika.gr ένα εντελώς τεχνικό θέμα και κάποιοι λένε διάβασε το manual... άλλοι τι να τα κάνω τόσα gb και πόσα τραγούδια θα βάλω μέσα.

Για να κλείνει εδώ το θέμα (όχι άλλη βοήθεια παιδιά...), μπόρεσα και βρήκα από γνωστό γνωστού ένα 16άρι στικάκι για δοκιμή και όπως είπε και ο Νίκος (και φοβόμουν και εγώ) δεν αναγνωρίζεται από το radioCD. Επομένως (δυστυχώς) πάω για 8 gb που είναι δοκιμασμένα.
Όντως αυτό το έχω χρόνια αλλά αναμφίβολα, βασικό κριτήριο για το επόμενο ράδιοCD θα είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του usb του.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ρε παίδες είπα να ρωτήσω στο hlektronika.gr ένα εντελώς τεχνικό θέμα και κάποιοι λένε διάβασε το manual...



Πολύ σωστά. Αυτός είναι και ο σωστός τρόπος στα "τεχνικά" θέματα. Πρώτα διαβάζεις το Manual, 
βλέπεις τι είναι και τι κάνει, και αν έχει χαλάσει (και υπάρχει) πας στο Service Manual. Τόσο απλά.
To manual σε μια συσκευή, είναι οτι το χαρτί υγείας στην τουαλέτα. Απαραίτητο ...

----------


## udroxoos

> Πολύ σωστά. Αυτός είναι και ο σωστός τρόπος στα "τεχνικά" θέματα. Πρώτα διαβάζεις το Manual, 
> βλέπεις τι είναι και τι κάνει, και αν έχει χαλάσει (και υπάρχει) πας στο Service Manual. Τόσο απλά.
> To manual σε μια συσκευή, είναι οτι το χαρτί υγείας στην τουαλέτα. Απαραίτητο ...



Εάν διάβαζες το αρχικό ποστ μου και ποιο είναι το ερώτημα μου θα καταλάβαινες ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν αυτό ακριβώς...





> Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
> Χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ ένα usb στικάκι 4 gb στο αμάξι. Ήρθε όμως η ώρα να το  "αναβαθμίσω" με ένα μεγαλύτερο και επειδή πέρα από τη μουσική το θέλω  και για μεταφορά αρχείων, μου χρειάζεται ένα 32 gb.
> 
> Η απορία μου λοιπόν είναι η εξής (μετά από παρατήρηση ενός φίλου):  Υπάρχει περίπτωση, λόγω αυξημένης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος, να μου κάψει τη  θύρα usb στο ηχοσύστημα;;;
> 
> *Στο εγχειρίδιο του radio/cd μου αναφέρει ότι* η θύρα usb είναι interface  1.1 και ότι η κατανάλωση ρεύματος δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 500mA.
> Το 32άρι usb stick που θέλω είναι το intenso micro line ( http://www.intenso.de/produkte_en.ph...ukt=1291709095  ) και στο φυλλάδιο του (data sheet) δεν γράφει κάτι για κατανάλωση  ρεύματος. Αναφέρει ότι υποστηρίζει usb interface 2.0 και καμμιά αναφορά  στο usb 1.1 αλλά θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι υποστηρίζεται ε;
> 
> *Η inteso από εξυπηρέτηση σκίζει. Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση...

----------

